# PPinto Contest!



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Any pinto horse is eligible to enter.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Mod, could you delete this? I accidently pressed enter before I was done typing. The real thread is already posted. Thanks!


----------

